
On Language: Web - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/magazine/14FOB-onlanguage-t.html?ref=magazine
======
samdk

        Cailliau recalls that Berners-Lee put forward the name “as a temporary 
        measure.” They agreed to use it for their revamped proposal for CERN 
        management, as the proposal could not be delayed any further. “If the 
        proposal was accepted,” Cailliau said, “we would find a better name.”
    

Heh. In my experience, this is what almost always happens when you pick a
"temporary" name for something.

~~~
jimwise
Which is why API or other names with 'new' in them are a bad idea. :-)

